

Android's Back Button - Tim Bray - arron61
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/11/03/The-Back-Button

======
dpark
No one complains about the back button just because they don't want a way to
back out of a page/action/whatever. They complain because the back button is
too often unintuitive. It's never "Ugh, I hate it when the back button does
precisely what I expect."

If you're going to compare to the web browser, you have to acknowledge how
utterly obnoxious it is when some rogue site breaks the back button. Except
then you can at least click-and-hold (or equivalent) on the back button to get
a drop-down with more history so you can hopefully back out of whatever crappy
site you opened.

------
jsharpe
Absolutely agree. Whenever I'm using an iPhone, I find myself trying to find
the back button, but in many apps, and in many places on the iPhone, there
just isn't one.

------
cdh
I love the back button. It takes a little getting used to, but it's definitely
one of my favorite features in Android now. I really can't imagine not having
it.

